# Bees pipe sweetener



## canadasmokes (Dec 20, 2005)

can anyone tell me how to use bees pipe sweetener, iv just goten some but not sure about the best way to use it. thanks let me know guys.
thanks


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

I have been using it every few smokes. I dip a pipe cleaner into it and fun it from bit to bowl. It helps get a lot of the gunk out.


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

I usually use it separately...run a pipe cleaner through the stem with it, the double a pipe cleaner over with it to run through the shank and just peek out of the hole in the bowl as I don't want to get into the bowl with it...then I might fold a pipe cleaner over twice and clean out the shank with it that way...after that I let the pipe dry a day or so before I put it back in rotation...


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

IIRC, it's a substitute for alcohol used for a "sweetening" treatment on a sour pipe, like this.

After every smoke... seems a little excessive to me, but I'm kinda cheap.

YMMV.


----------

